# GPU-Z hangs



## Therix (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't run GPU-Z 0.3.2/0.3.3/0.3.4 on my machine, it displays the splash screen then does nothing else.

Vista 64 Ultimate SP2, critical updates done
Gigabyte P35-DS3L
Core 2 Duo E8400
4 Gigs RAM
GeForce 9800 GTX (PCIe x 16)
ForceWare 186.18
No aftermarket overclocking on either motherboard or video card


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

what service pack are you on, and are you up to date with windows update?


----------



## Therix (Jun 20, 2009)

Service Pack 2
Yes, up-to-date with critical updates


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

Did this occur with previous drivers, or only this version?

i cant help more than that - w1zzard will probably be along soon enough asking for some log files or error reports to help diagnose the problem.


----------



## Therix (Jun 20, 2009)

I just installed the card AND the newest drivers, I didn't get the chance to try running GPU-Z on a different setup.

I'll figure out how to generate an error log in the mean time...

[EDIT]
There's a GPU-Z.sys created in my C:\Users\(Username)\AppData\Local\Temp folder but nothing else, and nothing in the folder where the .exe is located.


----------



## Therix (Jun 20, 2009)

I downgraded my drivers to 175.16...and GPU-Z works!

Bad drivers, BAD!  /wagfinger


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 20, 2009)

Might try 186.08 if you want stable 186s.


----------

